# Career Advice



## culinarian247 (Jan 21, 2002)

If my goal is to one day be an F&B Director which one of these jobs would be better to undertake?


A: Sous Chef in upscale resort/hotel/casino (overseeing main kitchen & cafe)


B: Assistant Restaurant Manager in AAA 4 Diamond hotel (buffet)


Money-wise the pay is similar (+ or - a few dollars)


----------



## peachcreek (Sep 21, 2001)

Option B. Definately. Knowing how to cook is not as important as knowing how to hire and supervise someone who knows how to cook if management and administration are your goal. Good luck.


----------



## chef bubba (Apr 9, 2004)

Sorry to rebutt here, however, I have known more F&B Directors that came thru the Kitchen Ranks than FOH Management in my 22+ years of Chef and F&B experience (wink wink). 

I think the real question is where will you be the happiest and perform at your best. For the person that is be best achiever get the promotion (well in aperfect world anyway!).


----------

